# getting a job in iraq/afghanistan



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.afghanjobs.com.af/


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> my sister is in the US army and might get deployed and i dont think i would want her to get electrocuted


Give her a non-contact voltage detector, and teach her how to use it!

KBR has a hiring freeze last I knew, and my company (SBH) is not hiring right now either. Look into Fluor and/or Inglett & Stubbs.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ping (Apr 1, 2009)

I am from London england and I am interested in going to Iraq as an electrician.I understand KBR take on friendly foreign nationals do you know of any other companies that do the same.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Is anyone hiring? I thought these contracts were going to be re-bid


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

You are very brave and I commend you. I wonder about the codes there, are there any?http://www.caseysbuilding.com
my site is new any suggestions


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

caseysbuilding said:


> You are very brave and I commend you. I wonder about the codes there, are there any?http://www.caseysbuilding.com
> my site is new any suggestions


 
Do you do any elec. work?


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

*Yes*

Yes I do electrical work. I am licensed as an electrician, plumber, and general contractor. I do not claim to be an expert in any fields, but I have a broad knowledge of construction as a whole. However I have no idea about international codes.Do you?:thumbsup:
Brian
http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

caseysbuilding said:


> You are very brave and I commend you. I wonder about the codes there, are there any?http://www.caseysbuilding.com
> my site is new any suggestions


The codes we are enforcing on US Military installations are the NEC and the British Standard. There is no Iraqi code, any new construction, or any temporary buildings are required to be NEC compliant, with a few deivations already accepted. Existing buildings, or any that were constructed under a contract that specified it, are inspected to the British Standard.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

*Thank you for the answer*

That is very interesting, thank you. I am humbled by all you men and women over seas. Thank you for all of your brave service. You keep us save in the era of the pimp limping president. 
Brian


----------



## Ping (Apr 1, 2009)

Just received an email from my mate who is in iraq with KBR they are not taking on sparks at the moment and there is talk of letting them go


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

TheRick said:


> The codes we are enforcing on US Military installations are the NEC and the British Standard. There is no Iraqi code, any new construction, or any temporary buildings are required to be NEC compliant, with a few deivations already accepted. Existing buildings, or any that were constructed under a contract that specified it, are inspected to the British Standard.


 Nobody is saying what is electrocuting all of our troops.Are we waiting for a report from congress?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

caseysbuilding said:


> You keep us save in the era of the pimp limping president.
> Brian


Regardless of what side of the fence you sit on those type of comments are downright moronic my friend

Oh, and I see nothing on your site about you being a licensed electrician Brian, maybe you need to update it?


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Nobody is saying what is electrocuting all of our troops.Are we waiting for a report from congress?


 
The biggest issue is bonding.......whether it is bonding of the grounded and grounding conductors at the source, or bonding metal water pipes, and building steel.....it just was not done.

In a "hypothetical" situation, what do you think happens when all of those are combined;

You are in the shower, the water pump has a ground fault, no equipment ground is terminated on the pump housing, the electrical service to the structure is not bonded at the source, the metal water pipe connected to the pump and your shower head is not bonded, and neither is the building steel.

Now have the identical situation in a swimming pool, or a pressure washer.

With no fault current path, overcurrent protection cannot open the circuit....with no path back to source there is no "short-circuit" the current just takes an alternate path. There is no magic electron sucker in the earth pulling it all in, current will take the path of least resistance period. Regradless of whether that path is to the earth or not, which is why a good low impedance fault current path is needed for an installation to be safe!

I always took grounding and bonding for granted....mostly because it is usually done right in the states, due to most work being inspected. I can now honestly tell you I will never take it for granted again. As some of you already know I am very passionate about safety, and this experience is only increasing that passion.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2008)

"The biggest issue is bonding.......whether it is bonding of the grounded and grounding conductors at the source, or bonding metal water pipes, and building steel.....it just was not done."

This is the exact topic I am covering with my apprentices. I am glad to see qualified people, doing the right thing and finding and fixing these problems as fast as possible.
Tom


----------



## Michael Alley (Oct 1, 2009)

There's work in Afghanistan. www.attayeegroup.net. Attayee Logistics Limited is hiring US state licensed electricians and electrical engineers. Send resume and scanned copy of your current state license to [email protected]


----------



## Michael Alley (Oct 1, 2009)

*Afghanistan Jobs*

There's work in Afghanistan. www.attayeegroup.net. Attayee Logistics Limited is hiring US state licensed electricians and electrical engineers. Send resume and scanned copy of your current state license to [email protected]


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Michael Alley said:


> There's work in Afghanistan. www.attayeegroup.net. Attayee Logistics Limited is hiring US state licensed electricians and electrical engineers. Send resume and scanned copy of your current state license to [email protected]


Any idea of the pay? I have a State of Alabama Master's card.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> im very interested in working on us bases and buildings in iraq and afghanistan. i understand the danger fully and willing to take it. anybody with any info on how to do this please PM me or post it here. i think i will be a good electrician over there. my sister is in the US army and might get deployed and i dont think i would want her to get electrocuted


Look here: :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Good.Go there and let them pay you .and join their "Onion"


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Michael Alley said:


> There's work in Afghanistan. www.attayeegroup.net. Attayee Logistics Limited is hiring US state licensed electricians and electrical engineers. Send resume and scanned copy of your current state license to [email protected]


 Lotta work for doctors and nurses.


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Look here: :thumbup:


I applied at KBR and before they got my resume they were wanting me and offered 122K. Now that I have my passport and they know I have a State Master's card they're ignoring me.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Skilled Jobs in IRAQ and Afganistan*



Trey4u said:


> I applied at KBR and before they got my resume they were wanting me and offered 122K. Now that I have my passport and they know I have a State Master's card they're ignoring me.


Call information for their Houston, TX office number and ask for the LOGCAPIII HR Generalist who handles the Skilled Jobs in IRAQ and Afganistan.


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Call information for their Houston, TX office number and ask for the LOGCAPIII HR Generalist who handles the Skilled Jobs in IRAQ and Afganistan.


I'll try that, their Senior Recruiter Vanessa Henley was all over me a month ago, now she won't return e-mails or phone calls.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ask for Ms Kelly instead and mention my name.*



Trey4u said:


> I'll try that, their Senior Recruiter Vanessa Henley was all over me a month ago, now she won't return e-mails or phone calls.


Try again and ask for Ms Kelly instead and _mention my name_.  or ask for the Houston number in Baghdad and call Scott Booth there.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I worked for KBR when it was just B&R. If you like being lied to and treated like dirt you will fit in . 
I would think looooooooooooooooooooooooooong and haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard before I would work oveseas for them.
From what I have seen they just can not be trusted.
LC
LISTEN THINK SOLVE


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Please tell us what you mean by "Onion."*



bobelectric said:


> Good.Go there and let them pay you .and join their "Onion"


Bob: Please tell us what you mean by "Onion."

Also when in the middle east always carry extra TP and never shake hands with your left hand! :laughing:


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I worked for KBR when it was just B&R. If you like being lied to and treated like dirt you will fit in .
> I would think looooooooooooooooooooooooooong and haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard before I would work oveseas for them.
> From what I have seen they just can not be trusted.
> LC
> LISTEN THINK SOLVE


I was told by a recruiter at another company that he's picked up 7 electricians that quit KBR because they were promised one pay but had it cut once they got overseas. Don't know if that's true or not and don't know how they could even do that if it were true. I'm waiting on two other companies that say they have contracts, they're just waiting on the go-ahead. Just trying to get ALL available info on who's hiring or might be. With a State of Alabama Master's card, 35 years in the trade, 14 as a contractor, I don't want to whore myself out too cheap.


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Try again and ask for Ms Kelly instead and _mention my name_.  or ask for the Houston number in Baghdad and call Scott Booth there.


Called but was told they have several Kelly's and need a first name. My e-mail is [email protected] if you don't want to post it.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

What is Bagdad's contribution to America's economy?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> What is Bagdad's contribution to America's economy?


 
The fact we haven't been attacked in 8 years helps. And you complain too much. IMO


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> What is Bagdad's contribution to America's economy?


The U. S. citizens that work overseas make a lot of money, and most come home and pay off debts. That's a good thing in my book.


----------



## hairdog (Aug 24, 2009)

If you like feeling inprisoned go right ahead. If you work on the bases once you get there you don't leave the base. I've had several buddies go over and said that if they knew what it was like before they went they would never went the first time. 

For what you have to go through the money really isn't that great and the barbaric electrical work you have to try and fix is even worse. 

One buddy that went over there was running a crew and said they dug up mines all the time that were left from the Afghan/Russian war. Don't know about you but that doesn't sound to fun to me.


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Try again and ask for Ms Kelly instead and _mention my name_.  or ask for the Houston number in Baghdad and call Scott Booth there.


Joe, I finally got a recruiter at KBR that would help. Said all they have is an opening for a superintendent. I sent my resume, copy of my State Masters card and she wants documentation of how I got my card. WTF? It was an 8 hour test administered by Block & Associates (now Prometric I believe). I told her that but she needs documentation to take to management. There IS no documentation other than my State Masters Card. I'm getting frustrated......


----------



## DecoElectricInc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Electrical Inspectors in Iraq?*

Newbie here on this site. 33+ years Master Electrician/Electrical Contractor
Does anybody know of any companies hiring electrical inspectors in Iraq and who to get ahold of? If Joe Tedesco is around, please contact me.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Got an offer from Fluor, 129.5K/yr. I'm all through with dental, medical and all the paperwork. Waiting on blood and urine results. I'll know something in two days.


----------



## DecoElectricInc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Iraq/Afghanistan*

Trey......thanks for the response. What position are you hiring in at with fluor? Where are you going? Iraq or Afghanistan


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Electrical foreman, Afghanistan. If all goes well I'm supposed to be in Greenville, S.C. on or before Jan. 16


----------



## DecoElectricInc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Work in Iraq*

Trey........do you know if anyone is hiring electrical safety inspectors? I think it is under the LOGCAP III and IV programs. Any luck with KBR or SBH?


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone at a KBR Forum said ManTech is hiring electrical inspectors but I don't know for sure.

KBR was all over me for a while but got cold for some reason. I figure it's because most of their work is being taken over by Fluor and DynCorp. DynCorp offered me 98K as an electrician but I turned it down. Don't know SBH. Ahh, Stanley Baker Hill...I applied there but never heard anything.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

No way I'd ever consider going over to either location for such a pay cut! That's pathetic. If they'd up their pay - tremendously - they'd get more qualified personel and drastically cut down on their electrical problems.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

hairdog said:


> If you like feeling inprisoned go right ahead. If you work on the bases once you get there you don't leave the base. I've had several buddies go over and said that if they knew what it was like before they went they would never went the first time.


Where did they want to go off base?!?!?!?! There is no place to go for wings and beer after work! If they had done any research before going they would have known exactly what they were getting into. 



hairdog said:


> For what you have to go through the money really isn't that great and the barbaric electrical work you have to try and fix is even worse.


That all depends on who you work for! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trey4u (Nov 3, 2009)

TheRick said:


> That all depends on who you work for! :thumbsup:


Foreman at Fluor is $129,500/yr and with $91,400 tax free, that's good money. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*job*



electricalperson said:


> im very interested in working on us bases and buildings in iraq and afghanistan. i understand the danger fully and willing to take it. anybody with any info on how to do this please PM me or post it here. i think i will be a good electrician over there. my sister is in the US army and might get deployed and i dont think i would want her to get electrocuted


Contact the UNITED NATIONS. I was approached for the SUDAN area and said no. But you could ask.


----------



## JLMConsulting (Mar 8, 2010)

*Consulting Opportunities*

I'm currently looking for an electrical consultant with NEC 08 certification for consulting construction companies in Afghanistan. Contact me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

JLMConsulting said:


> I'm currently looking for an electrical consultant with NEC 08 certification for consulting construction companies in Afghanistan. Contact me at [email protected] if interested.


 
So what NEC 08 certification do you except?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JLMConsulting said:


> I'm currently looking for an electrical consultant with NEC 08 certification for consulting construction companies in Afghanistan. Contact me at [email protected] if interested.


 What does this pay?


----------



## stlrfn32 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone out there know of any companies still hiring out in Afghanistan or Iraq. I am an electrician with 10+ years in the IBEW. Journeyman with E-2 (commercial electrical inspectors certification). Looking for work.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

stlrfn32 said:


> Does anyone out there know of any companies still hiring out in Afghanistan or Iraq. I am an electrician with 10+ years in the IBEW. Journeyman with E-2 (commercial electrical inspectors certification). Looking for work.


KBR is looking.....click HERE.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TheRick said:


> KBR is looking.....click HERE.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


 Where do you find out what they pay for that position? I have never been able to get a answer. It is always well..........it could be $$$$.


----------



## stlrfn32 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick,
I clicked on your link, looked at the job, clicked to apply, it said that the company wanted me to apply on their own website and to hit continue to do so, I did and then it said there was no such job. 
I did go to KBR earlier to apply for a job but the job was posted back in April so I doubt it is still open! I heard there are supposed to be a huge need for electricians in Afghan and Iraq but I can't seem to get any doors open. I have been offered a job with Ameval Consulting to work August thru December (but it is only for $7800) which don't take me as being greedy but seems like a very little amount to go over there and leave my wife and four children. What do you think? Have you ever heard of the company?
Edited to say: I do have to give my answer really soon to this compay so I have to try to figure out if this is competitive salary or can I say I don't think it is enough and need more. Worried about how taxes work too since technically I won't be out there 330 days but only 150! 
Edited again to say that it is $7800 a month and I figure I have to deduct 33% for taxes, 15% for fed, 15% for self pay, and 3% for my state.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Where do you find out what they pay for that position? I have never been able to get a answer. It is always well..........it could be $$$$.


The best way would likely be to talk to someone who has worked for them I guess. I am not sure what they make, but I do know they have increased it quite a bit in the last year or so for licensed electricians.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

stlrfn32 said:


> Rick,
> I clicked on your link, looked at the job, clicked to apply, it said that the company wanted me to apply on their own website and to hit continue to do so, I did and then it said there was no such job.
> I did go to KBR earlier to apply for a job but the job was posted back in April so I doubt it is still open! I heard there are supposed to be a huge need for electricians in Afghan and Iraq but I can't seem to get any doors open. I have been offered a job with Ameval Consulting to work August thru December (but it is only for $7800) which don't take me as being greedy but seems like a very little amount to go over there and leave my wife and four children. What do you think? Have you ever heard of the company?
> Edited to say: I do have to give my answer really soon to this compay so I have to try to figure out if this is competitive salary or can I say I don't think it is enough and need more. Worried about how taxes work too since technically I won't be out there 330 days but only 150!
> Edited again to say that it is $7800 a month and I figure I have to deduct 33% for taxes, 15% for fed, 15% for self pay, and 3% for my state.


 
Sorry about the link being bad, I copied it off a job board!

As far as the position in Afghanistain you are talking about.....I have not heard of the company so I can't be much help there. I can tell you that I personaly would not go to Afghanistain for that kind of money. From what I have heard, from guys with first hand knowledge, the living conditions there are not very good, and there is still a war going on over there! 

You are right about the taxes......if you are not out of the US for a full calendar year, or 330 consecutive days you will pay taxes on 100% of what you make.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TheRick said:


> The best way would likely be to talk to someone who has worked for them I guess. I am not sure what they make, but I do know they have increased it quite a bit in the last year or so for licensed electricians.


 I will look into it. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbbs1966 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone with information about jobs and what companies are hiring over in Iraq or Afghanistian would be greatly appreciated. Not to sound desperate, but I am ,need to find job before everything I have I lose. The company I was working for had to lay a bunch of us off, no work, and jobs are scarce in my area. I am a licensed Master Electrician. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Jobs in Iraq are drying up as the drawdown takes effect, there is supposed to be a reduction of 30,000 contractors over the next couple of months. 

I did hear that Inglett and Stubbs International just got a big contract for Afghanistain though, look HERE.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Always interesting to see what "The Rick" has to say about the neighborhood. Thanks for the latest on what is happening over there!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Rick,Inglett and Stubbs,a union signatory contractor,requires that you sign into the Atlanta local.While in Afghanistan earlier this year,I had lunch and a few conversations with their JW's ,a foreman and a supervisor about their work,all great productive guys.No O&M,mainly infrastructure including medium voltage distribution,telecom,etc.They were frank with me,and though they gave me contact info for the man who hires stateside,told me I wouldn't be hired if I didn't have extensive higher voltage experience.They work 6 tens,as opposed to 7 twelves,and make about 175 k for a JW.R&R is all paid both ways by the company,I think every 90 days,could be 120.Nice work if you can get it.The small, podunk company I was with,was very unproductive,and unprofessional,and I couldn't bear the thought of sitting around,on my governments'/taxpayers' dime doing not much.They were a military vehicle maintenance crew ,NOT professional tradesmen.Before I resigned,we were down to half a dozen receptacles,20-30 fluorescent fixtures,no lamps for them.Sit around for an average of 4 hours per day doing nothing in a small job trailer - You couldn't even go relax in your tent.I tried to jump ship to another company that had tried to recruit me for a foremans' position in a "ring-crew",going out to FOB's,getting them up and running,returning to base camp.That would have been ideal,as I love to be very busy if I have to do my time.I turned it down,as the pay wasn't right.Later,when I became unhappy,that position had been filled,so I resigned.Glad to be back home working,being surrounded by my family every night.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

ISI also has some guys working here in Iraq on the Task Force SAFE project doing repair work. They are stuck on union scale out of Atlanta and are only making about a third of what us rats are getting though!

My time here is coming to an end soon, it has been a very interesting experience, and I have learned a lot. I am very proud of the work we have done, and can honestly say the work I did made living conditions safer for our troops, which is a very good feeling!


----------



## jdbolger (Aug 5, 2010)

I just graduated with my diploma in Electrical Trades. I was looking on the dyncorp site for an electrician job over seas, they were looking for "typically" 2 yrs experience, has anyone heard of them hiring anyone right out of school?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

These guys are looking for people

http://mepjobs.com/(S(gtnqh555mnnloc3wvewn1n45))/JobSeekerSecure/JobView.aspx?id=1281017123


----------



## may5183 (Mar 24, 2010)

You can also look up afghanistan on this site/discussion.One titled: looking for nec certified electricians. its the alton construction company The guys name is Abdul.They have some work in Kabul. I believe the email is [email protected]'m waiting for my visa now..may5183


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> im very interested in working on us bases and buildings in iraq and afghanistan. i understand the danger fully and willing to take it. anybody with any info on how to do this please PM me or post it here. i think i will be a good electrician over there. my sister is in the US army and might get deployed and i dont think i would want her to get electrocuted


 
yeah man think again im a vet with the seabees and yeah if you dont have a weapon over there i would not go money not everything


----------



## may5183 (Mar 24, 2010)

*may5183 in kabul*

contact abdul ahad on this forum, Alton construction. been here a week. have also seen a sign saying HRL is hiring here.dont know how old the sign is but said they wanted nec 08 compliant sparkys. going rate for the 3 or 4 outfits i have talked to is about $9-10k month. but you have to pay ur own taxes and remember that the food and housing is also included as income.tax free up to $92,400 when you stay out of the usa 330 continuous of 365 days.bring ur laptop and codebook.get a gsm simcard prepaid phone as urs won,t work here.u can use it for a calculator,phonebook or [email protected]


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

may5183 said:


> contact abdul ahad on this forum, Alton construction. been here a week. have also seen a sign saying HRL is hiring here.dont know how old the sign is but said they wanted nec 08 compliant sparkys. going rate for the 3 or 4 outfits i have talked to is about $9-10k month. but you have to pay ur own taxes and remember that the food and housing is also included as income.tax free up to $92,400 when you stay out of the usa 330 continuous of 365 days.bring ur laptop and codebook.get a gsm simcard prepaid phone as urs won,t work here.u can use it for a calculator,phonebook or [email protected]


I don't think the OP took the job..


----------

